
Xen exploitation part 3: XSA-182, Qubes escape - sprin
http://blog.quarkslab.com/xen-exploitation-part-3-xsa-182-qubes-escape.html
======
olympus
If you're a security newb like me but you are using Qubes, update your dom0
software and this vulnerability is fixed. run:

sudo qubes-dom0-update

The exploit itself allows an attacker who gains control of one domain (like
your untrusted cat video domain) to execute scripts in any domain.

------
geofft
Style points for running xcalc to demonstrate arbitrary code execution on a
UNIX desktop. calc.exe is pretty common for this sort of thing on Windows, but
I think I'd forgotten xcalc even existed until seeing the screenshot. :)

~~~
nine_k
XCalc is all about doing arbitrary calculations.

------
timthelion
While Qubes is probably the most secure desktop OS available, reading through
this code shows the extreme conflict between high performance code. Especially
highly optimized C code, and security. When I look at that code, I cannot use
intuition, I have to think really hard to understand what it is doing and even
in doing so, I might well be wrong in my understanding.

------
pyvpx
at what point do we all say "maybe Xen isn't the best hypervisor to work with
for this sort of goal"?

